# GTT testing



## hmgriffith (Jun 22, 2010)

I work for a family practice doc that also does OB care.  In the past she has never charged for Glucose tolerance testing.  I was wanting to know what codes we should be using for the 1 hour test as well as the 3 hr test.  And also what diagnosis code should we use for the 1 hr?  I would also like to know if everyone else bills the insurance for these tests or does your office consider it part of the global?


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Jun 23, 2010)

I work for an OB clinic in Florida and we bill out labs as they are not included in the global delivery charge/code.   Your 1hour GTT you want to use  82950 and look at code 82951 for your 3hour.


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Jun 23, 2010)

forgot to mention that your diagnosis code is going to depend on whether there is a complication of pregnancy or not and how your provider documents. so you are either going to chose one of the Vcode in section V22 thru V23.9 or 630 thru 659.9.  We do get paid by all our carriers for our OB LABS you may also want to look at code 80055.   we not only do the 1hour GTT But HIVE 86703, HEPC 86803 too.


----------



## hmgriffith (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you so much!  Previous billers told her that all lab was included  in global.  So now I guess I will fix that!LOL


----------

